# can i use candle wax ?



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

have a wild guess


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sure you can use it. Will it work as well as snowboard wax? Let me hazard a guess...


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

... but it smells so good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

That is stupid, it might work by why try somthing that could mess it up, just use what is ment for it (regular wax)!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Metalhead505 said:


> (regular wax)!


ear wax?

:dunno:


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

... smells not so good


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are You Kidding?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah but it tastes oorite


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> The only reason they produce it *is to make money*...
> 
> Run to your grocery store and buy "Gulf Wax" which is parrafin wax and you will be fine. *It even says right on the box you can use it for ski/snowboards*.


and the only reason they say that is to make money.

paraffin wax is a mere component of snowboard 'glide waxes'. 
get something that was cooked up for the intended purpose.

candle wax is for nipples

paraffin wax is for covering edam cheese!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ear wax?
> 
> :dunno:


No, regular snowboard wax that is ment for snowboarding and sking!


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> candle wax is for nipples


So, is there a You Tube demo video for proper technique in the above as there is for snowboard waxing? :thumbsup:


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

its naturely known that snowboarding wax is better than candle max , but i was asking cuase the nearest shop that has wax is at the slopes , and when i go snowboarding i don't want to waste time waxing my board so i thought of doing it with candle wax here at home..


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

You can go to the slopes earlyer and wax your board and buy some to take home!!! Or you can get some from a friend or buy some online!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I personally wouldn't recommend using candle wax, I doubt that would work since there's chemicals that are put into snowboard and ski waxes that give it its lubricating qualities with the snow.

Buy generic wax in bulk online and wax your board yourself. It's way cheaper and that wax will last way longer than a wax you'd get at the resort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got a crazy idea! What if you were to take a block of snowboarding wax and drill a hole in it to put a wick. So when you burn the wick it would melt the wax! Wouldnt that work better than a regular candle but just as good as a hot iron. It would be if you went somewhere without electicity but you had some matches! (JUST AN IDEA)


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

would you save that much? i think i bought mine in a kit for $10(?)


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> would you save that much? i think i bought mine in a kit for $10(?)


Im not sure how much waxing costs near you, but a waxing around here or the local hills is about 15 bucks a pop. so buying some wax for 10, even if you have to invest 100 for an iron, you'd still have your money back in 11 waxes, so say...22 trips?
Thats not bad, and it would depend on how much wax $10 gets you. I'm really considering waxing my own from now on. and maybe even my friends'. Wait and see. No point for this season, since it's almost over anyways.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

romesaz said:


> Im not sure how much waxing costs near you, but a waxing around here or the local hills is about 15 bucks a pop. so buying some wax for 10, even if you have to invest 100 for an iron, you'd still have your money back in 11 waxes, so say...22 trips?
> Thats not bad, and it would depend on how much wax $10 gets you. I'm really considering waxing my own from now on. and maybe even my friends'. Wait and see. No point for this season, since it's almost over anyways.


i'm not sure if i can post a link here, but i saw a snowboard iron on e-bay going for about $20-25 (shipping included) which seems pretty prevalent. 

in this little kit i bought a scraper and a thing of one ball jay wax(?) for $10. normal price was $15 i think. i think my friend tried it for the first time and only used up maybe a cm. 

should hit up a $1 store to see if they have any cheap stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

DuncanShea said:


> So, is there a You Tube demo video for proper technique in the above as there is for snowboard waxing? :thumbsup:



sadly _you tube_ don't do nipples! you might have luck on _daily motion_ tho....?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Compact Steam / Dry Travel Iron | Perfection | Walgreens


cheap iron


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> the only thing that works come spring is the One Ball Jay wax with graphite in it...and it smells delicous too.


thats what i use over here on my board all the time too. lol, someone in my dorm always thinks im baking cookies when i start to heat it up :laugh:

and it cost me $12 for a stick of it. I also just use my regular clothes iron. Of course, I don't use it for clothes anymore, but it was a cheap iron from walmart and works fine.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

how many waxes does a $10 puck of the stuff last? ive always brought my board to the shop to get it waxed (i figured the whole process was like changing the oil on your car; sucks so much id rather not save the money)


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Last time I got a 120gram bar, it lasted 5 times...because my bro and I went completely overkill on it and dripped it like crazy on our boards.

I think it should use 10-15g of wax each time?


----------

